# What kind of person owns a poodle?



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I think people pick breeds based on themselves and what they think is beautiful and what fits their personality (most often if there aren't allergies involved). So what kind of person do you think owns a poodle?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Poodle is a thinking person's dog. 

Poodles don't suffer fools. They want to be able to respect their owners and have their owners respect them. Poodles have a well developed sense of fairness and their own self worth, so they are best suited to owners who are fair, consistent and who show clear leadership. 

I think a Poodle owner is a person who likes having a dog that is discriminating. Poodles are friendly, but not typically a type of dog to run off and fawn over over people. 

Poodle owners are people who like to interact with their dogs. They are not people whose dream dog is a rug ornament. I think that Poodle people like a dog that takes direction well and one that wants to work for its owner.

I think Poodle owners like to have a stylish dog that looks good on the end of leash. Most Poodle owners go to great lengths to keep their dogs well groomed.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

groomers! lol. Well, it's true that many many groomers go out and find themselves a poodle to practise on, so that's ONE type of person anyway.... hehe


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

People who have nothing left to prove! n_n


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I have to admit that I find my well groomed poodles are very ornamental when I take them out. We had so many compliments on them when we took them with us last week on our walk that it was a real nice ego boost for my grooming skills.:lol:


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

defently groomers i got todd because i wanted a dog i could practice on.... and also knew poodles where nice tempered life and smart enough for me to be able to have some fun with him


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I have to admit that I find my well groomed poodles are very ornamental when I take them out. We had so many compliments on them when we took them with us last week on our walk that it was a real nice ego boost for my grooming skills.:lol:


I hear ya on this. I eat it up myself. And I hope to use this to my advantage someday At the dog park people are always looking for trusting groomers and I get asked all the time where do you go. 

I do notice that many will say that Suri carries herself as if she knows how pretty she is. She stands out in a crowd but my dogs really don't run up to people often. I thought this might be their social skills, but maybe it is a poodle thing like mentioned above.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Last time we were out, Mia was approached by a nice woman as she was asking us about the dogs. Mia stood there for about a minute while the woman petting her head and then she moved off to come back with me. It wasn't that she was unsure, they all just seem to have a reserved nature about them with strangers and I like that. I'm not fond of dogs that approach every person they see with a ridiculous amount of energy and affection. I guess that means I'm more like a poodle than a lab.:lol:


----------



## Jos (Dec 22, 2009)

I am not a groomer! and have had dogs for 40+ years and liked their happy disposition and ability to learn. Lara my eldest was certainly an interesting challenge with agility! 
But - here is a lesson from my workplace - I am a psychiatric nurse and was working alongside a colleague with a difficult client. The client was talking about people making assumptions about her - I said "I bet you make assumptions about people too" no, she said - I wouldn't! so I asked her what sort of dogs I would have and what sort of dogs my colleague would have! oh, she said, "you would have a Rottweiler, and she (my colleague) would have a white fluffy thing!" we both laughed - my colleague has a Staffordshire Bull Terrier! and of course I have two Std Poodles! so I think all sorts of people own and love Std Poodles, and the men who have them are usually quite comfortable with themselves!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

CBrand covered it all LOL , so I second her opinion :first:

BUT, unfortunately there are people who own them for profit also :fish: What a shame : ((((


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Jos said:


> so I think all sorts of people own and love Std Poodles, and the men who have them are usually quite comfortable with themselves!


My BF would have a 6 pack of poodles! He is very in love


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I would say a poodle owner is someone who wants a companion with a personality. I have four dogs, and only two of them have actual personalities... One of which is my poodle. He is intelligent beyond my expectations, sassy when he thinks he is getting away with something, excited when he knows we are headed to his favorite place, and truly compassionate and loving when he knows something is wrong. 

I was one of those people who had misconceptions about poodles, and when I happened to find a small, dirty, curly ball of fluff, I never expected to fall in love with him for everything I said above. I have never been a "small breed" kind of person, and I was even more appalled by the fact that he was a poodle... But his quick intelligence really won me over... It also helps that he is the most adorable little guy ever who is incredibly sporty and proudly wears a pretty awesome mohawk.  now, with my misconceptions gladly thrown out the window, and all that I have learned, the poodle has quickly become one of my favorite breeds!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> BUT, unfortunately there are people who own them for profit also :fish: What a shame : ((((


Yes but I don't consider a BYB who keeps a string of breeding dogs to be a "Poodle person". I consider him to be an opportunist.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I will admit, when we were researching dogs that were more "hypoallergenic" the poodle wasn't my first choice in the beginning. We had fallen in love with a friend's Wheaton. But they are so gregarious, and at one point our friend's dog got too rambunctious with my little one. Then, we played with a poodle puppy, and the dog seemed to understand moods, and when my kids were done playing, he was done playing. Then, we met Captain, and it was love at first sight. My husband and I were discussing dogs the other day, and we both decided we didn't think we could ever have another dog other than a poodle, except, maybe a Cavalier, but that is only after my kids are out of the house :lol:


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Well I would say a very lazy person who does not want to spend time with the vacuum 
But then again you cant be lazy taking care of all this coat.


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> People who have nothing left to prove! n_n


:rofl: agreed!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

What kind of person owns a poodle?

Well, obviously, an AWESOME person!!  

Hehehe
Honestly, I think poodle owners like to see themselves in their dogs. Many poodle owners are very intelligent, rational people, and they don't relate as well to lots of the more "doggish" breeds. Poodles are beautiful, stylish, very smart, emotive, personal dogs, and their owners absolutely love that about them. It feels good to know that you HAVE something that wonderful and "superior", and it kind of gives people an ego boost.


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes,a man comfortable in his masculinity- hehe. My husband does get some looks when he is walking our spoo by himself at our outdoor mall.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Yes but I don't consider a BYB who keeps a string of breeding dogs to be a "Poodle person". I consider him to be an opportunist.


Agreed 

Although I am not sure that some NON BYB breeders "loose the compass" at some point due to greed and prestige : (.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Poodle is a thinking person's dog.
> 
> Poodles don't suffer fools. They want to be able to respect their owners and have their owners respect them. Poodles have a well developed sense of fairness and their own self worth, so they are best suited to owners who are fair, consistent and who show clear leadership.
> 
> ...


This is what I would have said (albeit possibly not as eloquently) if she had not written it first.

Agree 100%.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

My poodles make my obedience training skills look easy. I am no pro but even my little toy poodle is very obedient. I love that they don't stink...(altho someone said their poodle stinks on here) I love them at dog parks cause they are the cutest ones there. I feel SAFE because some people think poodles are the meanest dogs on earth...yeah like meaner than GSD and rotties. Oh well, I like that dumb people believe that myth.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I think a poodle can suit many kinds of people because they are so versatile. I love the doggy-dog types, a dog that loves to get messy and have fun outdoors, and never really expected to find that in a poodle, but I did! My boys have sheer joy written on their faces when they're off leash running about. I always imagined myself with a mutt, but I think I'll always have at least one poodle.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Well my kids would say its a person that loves dogs and wants to cuddle and brush and play with them (and sometimes even use them as a mattress or as a pillow). Someone that wants a dog to be part of the family. They are so in tune with a persons thoughts and feelings. They are also people that plan to spend a lot of time with their dog in many different ways. After all poodles are love on 4 paws.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Poodle is a thinking person's dog.
> 
> Poodles don't suffer fools. They want to be able to respect their owners and have their owners respect them. Poodles have a well developed sense of fairness and their own self worth, so they are best suited to owners who are fair, consistent and who show clear leadership.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have come up with a better answer! Agreed!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Richard had poodles when I met him. 
I like the challange of a poodle and the versatility. They can do anything, look like anything, and if I screw up their hair, it grows back in a month or two! 

I find that my poodles are quick to make friends, easy to forgive, and the no shedding is a plus. When I went to my moms house I was shocked at the amount of dog hair in her house compared to mine!


----------



## Jos (Dec 22, 2009)

I also love the way they look, their elegance and movement is a joy. My last big dog before Lara was a Boxer (just lovely), and although the Poodles are probably even better guard dogs than she was nobody crosses the street when they see them coming down the road - (unless they are crossing to come and see them!). very loving dogs to live with!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I have to admit that poodles were not my first choice since I never had met one- I also like the Wheaton but then heard that they were high energy dogs. We finally settled on the minis for my daughter and we got two and loved them - we have allergies by the way - but when I was ready to get my own dog - I didn't want little ones - and I went to visit some at Shangri-la in Catskill - I couldnt' belive how big they were! Like little ponies lol - beautiful but too big. So I didn't get a puppy but later I found that all spoos are not that big and I found my Ginger - there is no other dog for me but a poodle now! All the comments are right - they are intelligent, loving, cuddly, soft, pretty, regal - what can I say? I am a poodle person!!!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

One of the most resounding qualities I have seen in poodle owners is that they are PASSIONATE ! They absolutely LOVE their dogs with unparalleled zest. Because poodles are so intuitive and connected with their owners, they have a way of touching your soul every time you see them. For me, their eyes reflect so much love and wisdom at the same time. It is truly captivating. The regal air about them and fluid movement, takes your breath away. Hence, it appears, that most poodle people are hooked for life. What an awesome burden .


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

wishpoo said:


> Agreed
> 
> Although I am not sure that some NON BYB breeders "loose the compass" at some point due to greed and prestige : (.


Unfortunately true.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

pudel luv said:


> One of the most resounding qualities I have seen in poodle owners is that they are PASSIONATE ! They absolutely LOVE their dogs with unparalleled zest. Because poodles are so intuitive and connected with their owners, they have a way of touching your soul every time you see them. For me, their eyes reflect so much love and wisdom at the same time. It is truly captivating. The regal air about them and fluid movement, takes your breath away. Hence, it appears, that most poodle people are hooked for life. What an awesome burden .


So true! I don't like being away from my poodle. One of us suffers from separation anxiety, and it's not Teddy.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I couldnt of put it better then Carol did! If i wanted a "less smart", runs up to everyone and doesnt care who he knocks down in the process, shedding dog then i would of gotten a lab. 
I Like that my dog is friendly to everyone, but not in an over exuberant kind of way. More of the i will lean on you to pet me only if you want to way. I like that i can take him anywhere and he is good with everyone. I like that i get compliments on him when we go out too. I enjoy the quiet soul of the poodle and never see myself without one.


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

My dog is friend to everyone IN an over the top way:doh: He's getting much better though!

We got our mini purely as a compromise dog, it wasn't what either of us really wanted. I was after a shetland sheepdog/collie/lab/great dane (I know I know, they are all so different, it's just whay I thought I'd have...), and DH wanted a toy poodle, because that was the only thing we could bare. We are a young family, I'm a pregnant SAHM, our daughter is 17months as is our dog, and hubby works outside the home. We live in the country and try and try and maintain an active lifestyle. 

Our criteria. 
*Size*, not overbearing but something that could handle a young family ... _mini_
*coat*, non shedding or he had to sleep outside, I wanted a companion!...._poodle. Bishon too bishon, everything else eith too snappy, expensive, crossbred or just not quite right. 
_*Intellegence, *First dog that we had sole responsiblity for, so had to be easy to train. Of course, I've since learned such intellgence requires constant stimulation, but I love it! My _poodles_ intellegence is now something I treasure
*Athletisism, *Pre babies I was a personal trainer, & wanted a dog that could keep up with me. He does alright, I manage to keep up with him too! He's kept me fit, thats for sure. 

We weren't sure how the poodles were with children, I had only really heard negative stuff. We got him at he same age as Hollie, around 3 months, and growing up together both have learned beautifully how to react with one another. I mentioned above his over friendliness...he knows to give a child space. 

So neither of us wanted a mini poodle as such.....but Ducan has certainly proved how perfect they are for our family, and we'll never have anything else now! I'm glad we were sensible enough to compromise on what we both were after in a dog, rather than follow our hearts.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

So what kind of person has poodles? That's kind of a hard question for me because there are so many different aspects of me that fit her and vice versa...I'll give it a try...someone who wants a two-way relationship with their dog, who wants to really spend time with their dog, not just feeding and exercising them, but incorporating them into their lives, because I think poodles are made for that. They're so smart and sensitive that they just get it. 
I wanted a dog who fit my lifestyle, who would be family. I'm proud to spend time with her with in public, because she's well mannered, stays by me, is polite, and is very friendly, and she does it all because she wants to, not because I make her. It's like she knows when she's sitting under a restaurant table, not begging, that she's doing well; and she's got this look on her face that she's proud of herself because she knows I'm proud of her. I love watching the look on her face when she knows she's impressing people, which she does a lot. She's just so smart, and so obedient, and she makes it look easy. I also feel safe with her with me because she's got a big bark that alarms people until she knows I'm safe (like crossing paths with someone on the way to the restrooms in a campground after dark). I also love the fact that she turns heads...maybe I live a bit through her beauty and charm. I love that she likes to ride in the car, and go camping and hiking with me. I love the fact that she's just happy and goofy...seeing her so happy makes me happy. I really appreciate the fact that she's so undemanding. She's just content to be doing whatever I'm doing. If I'm curled up reading a book, she's delighted to curl up with me. If I'm out climbing a mountain, she's delighted to hike with me. I think above all the other aspects of her though, the biggest thing for me is that she's so amazing at giving love to others. She's just so intuitive. I swear sometimes she reads my mind, and I've watched her do that with people we've visited in hospitals and care centers. Somehow she just knows what they need, and they know she knows. It brings tears to my eyes to watch her at work. I _love_ that. So what kind of people owns a poodle? One who wants a family member, not just a dog.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

well from my experience with them so far i agree with carol spot on. Which is why i love them so much. 

It's also very close to how i'd describe an aussie- but an aussie has an 'edge' and a bit more ummm 'activity requirement' then a poodle. They are so similar but such different beasts at the same time...


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

From my experience with my poodles and my clients that have poodles...poodle people connect on a different level with their dogs. I have always had dogs and loved them. My dogs have gotten my thru some hard times in my life, but my poodles are different from those dogs IMO. It seems my poodles see into my soul. They connect with you deeper they other breeds. Allie will sit and stair into my eyes. It feels like she is seeing inside me. Most of my clients seem connected with their poos that way too.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I thinks its the opposite around here....groomers own labs or something that doesnt require grooming....maybe this is just the burnt out groomers. My friend whos groomed for years just got a Bernese Mountain dog and told me she would never own a Poodle. She doesnt even like grooming then. Im the total opposite i looked until i found Mister. I knew i wanted a white/ cream Spoo and i found him. I actually learned to groom because i got him 

As for what kind of person owns a Poodle...i always thought it was older rich people but after joining this group i have changed my mind.

A Poodle is a smart, regal and very loving breed. A person who owns a Poodle is a different kind of person. I really try hard to keep Mister looking presentable and well groomed.

They are just amazing dogs!


----------



## Ace (Dec 15, 2010)

KPoos said:


> Last time we were out, Mia was approached by a nice woman as she was asking us about the dogs. Mia stood there for about a minute while the woman petting her head and then she moved off to come back with me. It wasn't that she was unsure, *they all just seem to have a reserved nature about them with strangers *and I like that. I'm not fond of dogs that approach every person they see with a ridiculous amount of energy and affection. I guess that means I'm more like a poodle than a lab.:lol:




I hope that will be the case with Ace; he is super friendly....I guess that has to do with his breeder socialising him well but I do hope that one day he will be friendly but more "poodlish" than lab. I don't particularly like it when they go overboard and lavish attention onto people that they have never met before.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

For me.. its all about the hair.. Love to groom  It is also nice that they are smart and Beautiful . Actually I am amazed at the attention Hoolie gets out in public.


----------



## Standard (Aug 25, 2010)

Spencer said:


> I was one of those people who had misconceptions about poodles, and when I happened to find a small, dirty, curly ball of fluff, I never expected to fall in love with him for everything I said above. I have never been a "small breed" kind of person, and I was even more appalled by the fact that he was a poodle... But his quick intelligence really won me over... It also helps that he is the most adorable little guy ever who is incredibly sporty and proudly wears a pretty awesome mohawk.  now, with my misconceptions gladly thrown out the window, and all that I have learned, the poodle has quickly become one of my favorite breeds!


This is exactly what happened to me. If you had ever asked me if I would own a poodle a year ago I'm sure you would have heard a resounding NO! When I got my puppy I had been looking for a rescue mastiff/pitty/bulldogge, but an opportunity came along that I couldn't refuse. I ended up with a little black spoo puppy. Now I can't imagine my life without him, and I want a whole herd of standard poodles. 

However I will never say I won't get another breed. If I had before I never would have gotten a poodle, and I love exploring new breeds! You never know until you try!


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

People who do their best to be on top and stay on top.
People who makes their own ways, and doesn't go with the wind..

)


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I think a poodle person is a lot like a horse person. In fact, Id be curious to see how many poodle people have also had horses  Hard to define, but a poodle person and a horse person are intuitive people, who understand the brain of other animals. They choose a an animal based on its ability to bond with its human, and be a family member..they do want the animal to be able to discriminate between its "family" and the general public, they want an animal that...once you understand them, gain their trust, and find what makes them tick..they will do anything for you  Its true about Poodles and horses..I mean think about horses..NO WAY could you get a 500 hundred lb horse to do what you want unless you understand him and he trusts you and you can communicate with him. I loved training my horses when I was younger and I love training and bonding with Stella. I also think poodle people want a dog that has an aire about them..something to be in awe of. Same for horse people that I have known. And lastly, I think we want a dog that has a bit of a mind of its own..otherwise, there would be no challenge in training these incredible creatures!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Ms Stella said:


> I think a poodle person is a lot like a horse person. In fact, Id be curious to see how many poodle people have also had horses


Interesting perspective. Horse people do tend to have an intense passion, like poodle people. Intuition and the resulting deep connection to the animal form a strong parallel. As your theory holds true, I've had horses in my past and have always felt the similarity to my standards. Stunning creatures !


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

I am one of those people who never thought they'd have a poodle. When we began looking for another dog after loosing our Boxer(SUCH a great dog but just couldn't get another boxer after Hobbes) our requirements were generally good with children, becuase we had a younger child(Gracie was 1 at the time) we wanted a larger dog, smart and intelligent. What truly sold us on the poodle was when we went to the breeders house she had 6 grown poodles in her home, along with Biscuit and his last littermate. It was January, snowy and the dogs could go in out through a doggy door so some were snowy/wet and they didn't smell like wet dog! Then they were all so well behaved and obediant. Now its fun to get the attention you get. With Biscuit being an apricot no one knows what kind of dog he is. THey always ask what kind of dog he is and then seem shocked when I tell them he is a poodle. Perhaps becuase there aren't a ton around here and they think of the white or black poodles usually? Now we love the fact that Biscuit is so calm inside, but also willing/able to play or keep up with us outside no matter what we are doing. He is also a very patient dog who will let the girls dress him up and in general make him look goofy. My husband is even sold, our next dog in the future is likely to be a mini!


----------



## Momosmama (Feb 2, 2011)

One of my ex's looked at my poodle and said if we ever live together, that Momo is going to be only my dog and not a shared dog. Excuse me... Did I ever offer him to you? And did I ever say I wanted to live with you? He's my baby. No one else's. That was problem number one of many.  

Anyways, I think that poodle owners are more responsible. They don't run away from things such as grooming, or training. They accept the challenge of being with a companion that will test them everyonce and a while with their own unique personalities.  Also poodle lovers know a cute dog when they see one!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

well, I'm very intelligent, hardworking, fair, and undeniably fashionable, so make your own conclusions. :laugh2:


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

I researched for a long time and the Standard poodle was the best and most practical breed for me and my family. Who wouldn't want an intelligent, non-shedding, loving, playful, athletic, odorless, family friendly dog?? For me, it really came down to practicality! The coat does not take that much maintenance if you just keep it simple. I love that we can cuddle with our poodle on the couch or in front of the fire place and not be full of hair and smell like a dog! Poodles are also one of the most versatile breeds! Because of their intelligence and athleticism they can be trained to do just about anything. Of course, you all know this! haha I'm just saying that this is what played into our EASY decision!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

My mom's friend has 2 spoos who adore her. Every time she visits they follow her around everywhere but she has that effect on all dogs. When my mom sit on the couch these 2 spoos flank her on either side and just look at her and she says she feels like she is sitting with 2 humans. So, mom has alway said that I should get a spoo because of these 2 wonderful animals she has known who are smart, loving, beautiful and whose owners adore and worship them much as we all do on this site. That is why I got Hunter, a dog I figured would be easy to train as I am not the most patient person in the world, who would not shed as I do not love to vacuum several times a week, and who would be a good watch dog as I live alone or will be once my son goes off to college. So far, Hunter has exceeded all my wildest hopes and dreams!!


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

I have to admit i did NOT want a poodle when we first started looking into dogs. Never thought id like them. as most poodles i knew were yappy over coddled little things that had never been taught to be a dog(But this is the same with most little dogs like chihuahuas and ****zus etc)

I only met one poodle I liked before my own and she was a very well trained dog that did obedience. I was really surprised when i went to the dog show and mentionned we were getting a poodle and almost everyone(Including people who showed shiba inus and dobermans) gushed about how great poodles were for agility and obedience and how smart and owner orientated they were. 

My husband decided on the poodle, he said that they were hypoallergenic, didnt shed, were clean and he had a friend who used to have two of them and they were adorable and really friendly. It was the only breed that i managed to get him on board with as he did not want a dog.

Now that i have a poodle Completely different view point.

1.If you want a dog that is faithfull and would do absolutely anything you ask of it in order to please you as long as you know how to ask,
2.If you want a dog that makes you EARN that loyalty
3.Seeing the love in your poodles eyes Makes you want to be a better person 
4.Someone who loves having a dog that turns heads.(I get people who stop me all the time to gush over how cute Esme is)

I love my esme and there is no denying she is a Momma's girl! If i am in the room she has eyes only for me. Though i do encourage her to set off and explore and greet other people. She listens to me better than anyone else. The only two bad habits i allow her is to sleep in bed with me and jump up on me(Only when im sitting in my big comfy chair watching tv). 

We are currently looking at getting a second miniature poodle as a friend for Esme. We might be meeting a new male mini tomorrow. Hopefully he can fit into our home. If not we will keep looking untill we find the right mini to be Esme's friend and our new best friend(Possibly more of a daddy's boy for my husband!)


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I love the things being said here about the poodle's intelligence, grace, and beauty. 

I'd add that poodle owners tend to be a gregarious bunch(at least when out with our dogs), because whenever we are out, 1) people always want to come over and meet Fozzie or 2) whenever I meet another poodle owner it's like we have an instant bond and can talk for hours about grooming, health, activity levels, etc. 

I guess i feel we poodle owners, like our dogs, have a certain sense of our superiority over all the other non poodles and non poodle owners. 

For me, though it's that my dog has eyes for me and me alone. I LIKE that he's MY dog, not everyone's dog. Maybe I'm insecure but I like when he wants ME first. That said, to maintain harmony I've had to step back and let him bond with FP as well, but it takes tremendous self discipline. 

I think we are generally a responsible lot due to the extra care and maintenance required by the coat. I don't think even I realized how much work owning Fozzie was going to be, and each day I just love my little man more and more, watching him grow and change and learn. 

I love my pup.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

I was not really comfortable with the idea of a dog that attracted so much attention, or the prejudice that comes with uneducated people who know nothing of the breed. 
Clearly I got over it, because who can resist having a big (or small) affectionate, smart, funny, protective, loyal companion that does not shed! I think of it as a secret, we all know and "they" dont!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

quote: Camille

1.If you want a dog that is faithfull and would do absolutely anything you ask of it in order to please you as long as you know how to ask,
2.If you want a dog that makes you EARN that loyalty
3.Seeing the love in your poodles eyes Makes you want to be a better person :amen:


I was lucky enough to get a standard poodle when I was younger. I suffered from a debillating shyness...and my poodle was my best friend. She was loyal to me (even though I was a child and my mom took care of her feeding etc)...It was like she sensed that I needed her and she and I were buddies.
People always wanted to meet her when I was out walking, or hiking or roaming the town (as kids could do in the olden days) and I was able to talk to them because she gave me strength.

I love my four current poodles...but I have an amazing bond with one in particular. She can read my mind...she looks at me when I talk to her and she knows everything I say. I call her my bestest girlfriend in the whole world.


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> groomers! lol. Well, it's true that many many groomers go out and find themselves a poodle to practise on, so that's ONE type of person anyway.... hehe


Yep, that's me! I need to work on my scissoring!

I was not a poodle person (of course I had never actually met a poodle), I would only own "real" dogs. Yeah, I know...

Then I started grooming. I have a pair of young spoos that I do every 5 weeks. Grant, the white one, is a bit aloof. But Duncan, the silver, is such a clown! I did his first groom at 3 months and by the time he was 6 months, I knew I had to have one!

Then I had to convince my husband, who also was not a poodle person. Apparently I was persuasive enough because I have Sullivan! ;-)


----------

